# Urla nella notte



## Old Jesus (10 Luglio 2008)

La disperazione di una donna
che scopre suo figlio in agonìa

Nella cuore della notte, nel silenzio
Le braccia bucate e la faccia blu

Due puntini neri dentro agli occhi
Il corpo freddo senza fiato

Urla nitide, parole chiare
come se io fossi lì

Ascolto tutto
e già so tutto

Non voglio più sentirevedereascoltareannusare il dolore

Bastabastabastabastabastabastabastabastabastabasta

Sono stanco stanco stanco stanco stanco stanco stanco......

Ce l'ho nella testa e negli occhi, stamattina. Non riesco a mandarla via.


----------



## brugola (10 Luglio 2008)

proprio quello che ci vuole per iniziare bene un'altra giornata!!!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2008)

Io mi sono data subito una martellata al ginocchio


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2008)

...io ho la nausea...e non ho dormito...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2008)

Dattio una martellata sulle gengive


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Luglio 2008)

Però siamo vivi.... Almeno credo


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dattio una martellata sulle gengive


bel dottore che sei...


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Però siamo vivi.... Almeno credo


...per ora si...


----------



## brugola (10 Luglio 2008)

avete controllato nella casella della posta che non ci siano avvisi giudiziari o cartelline esattoriali??
controllate bene...perchè domani è un altro giorno


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...per ora si...


per alcuni non saprei..


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> avete controllato nella casella della posta che non ci siano avvisi giudiziari o cartelline esattoriali??
> controllate bene...perchè domani è un altro giorno


...ci manca solo di trovare la cartolina di una raccomandata da ritirare...o sono multe, o peggio...


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...io ho la nausea...e non ho dormito...


Pure tu? Saranno le congiunzioni astrali...


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pure tu? Saranno le congiunzioni astrali...


...no MK...almeno per me è caldo misto ad alcool... ho pure il condizionatore guasto...


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...no MK...almeno per me è caldo misto ad alcool... ho pure il condizionatore guasto...


ehm... condizionatore funzionante, per il resto... più o meno...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...no MK...almeno per me è caldo misto ad alcool... ho pure il condizionatore guasto...


concordo..con questo caldo schifoso pure bere alcol è difficile


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> concordo..con questo caldo schifoso *pure bere alcol è difficile*


Ma quando mai...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























La birra gelata scivola giù che è un piacere...


----------



## brugola (10 Luglio 2008)

si, anche la vodka scivola che è un velluto...è che dopo 2 inizi ad avere una temperatura corporea che si aggira verso i 40°...
l'unica è berla in un posto con 15° ...ma li non si fuma...
ah..a quante angherie siamo sottoposti nella vita


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma quando mai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SI, ma quanta pipi'


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI, ma quanta pipi'


Vero...


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si, anche *la vodka scivola che è un velluto*...è che dopo 2 inizi ad avere una temperatura corporea che si aggira verso i 40°...
> l'unica è berla in un posto con 15° ...ma li non si fuma...
> ah..a quante angherie siamo sottoposti nella vita


No no niente più vodka né altri superalcolici, solo birra.


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si, anche la vodka scivola che è un velluto...è che dopo 2 inizi ad avere una temperatura corporea che si aggira verso i 40°...
> l'unica è berla in un posto con 15° ...ma li non si fuma...
> ah..a quante angherie siamo sottoposti nella vita


Col caldo la vodka gelata è traditrice...


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Col caldo la vodka gelata è traditrice...


 
Infatti. Che vodka preferisci MM?


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti. Che vodka preferisci MM?


sempre di puro grano, e mai aromatizzate...tra queste, la absolute.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2008)

ma la birra lascia la bocca amara


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Luglio 2008)

Ieri sera alcool e antibiotico.... un bel mix!
Stamattina non riuscivo a svegliarmi....


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sempre di puro grano, e *mai aromatizzate*...tra queste, la absolute.


 
Sapevo che non mi avresti delusa... La mia preferita è la Moskovskaya...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Però siamo vivi.... Almeno credo


parla per te. io ora un cappio lo sto insaponando


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ieri sera alcool e antibiotico.... un bel mix!
> Stamattina non riuscivo a svegliarmi....


... niente mare oggi?


----------



## brugola (10 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... niente mare oggi?


chi ha il pane non ha i denti
chi ha i denti non ha il pane..


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> chi ha il pane non ha i denti
> chi ha i denti non ha il pane..


E talvolta chi ha pane e denti è anoressico....


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ieri sera *alcool e antibiotico*.... un bel mix!
> Stamattina non riuscivo a svegliarmi....


Tu sei folle, giusy... guarda che a darti una bastonata in testa, fai prima...


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... niente mare oggi?


Si Marì ci sono andata, mezza rinco ma ci sono andata....


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu sei folle, giusy... guarda che a darti una bastonata in testa, fai prima...


Mi sono dimenticata che avrei dovuto prendere l'antibiotico... me ne sono ricordata dopo il primo bicchiere di birra....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma ormai era fatta....


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

razza di ubriaconi ... vi ubriacate poi a lavoro scrivete sui forum ... ma a voi che vi pagano a fare?


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> razza di ubriaconi ... vi ubriacate poi a lavoro scrivete sui forum ... ma a voi che vi pagano a fare?


Non ci pagano Uno, lavoriamo gratis, per la gloria...


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non ci pagano Uno, lavoriamo gratis, per la gloria...


tu mi ami


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> tu mi ami
































    sicuro...


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sicuro...


sicuro! secondo me la notte ... prima di dormire ... mi pensi cercando di sognarmi


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sicuro! secondo me la notte ... prima di dormire ... mi pensi cercando di sognarmi
























   su su confessa, cosa ti sei già bevuto?


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> su su confessa, cosa ti sei già bevuto?


un the al limone e un succo di pompelmo


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> un the al limone e un succo di pompelmo


Se sei astemio niente da fare. Non mi reggeresti...


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se sei astemio niente da fare. Non mi reggeresti...


se sono in compagnia bevo ... vino, birra, rhum, wiskey, vodka .... non ho problemi. però passano anche settimane senza che beva alcolici ...


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> se sono in compagnia bevo ... vino, birra, rhum, wiskey, vodka .... non ho problemi. però passano anche settimane senza che beva alcolici ...


Bene. Che tipo di vodka?


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bene. Che tipo di vodka?


chiederei anche la marca della minerale che preferisce


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> chiederei anche la marca della minerale che preferisce


perrier


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bene. Che tipo di vodka?


Moskovskaya


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Moskovskaya




























   non vale, l'ho scritto io oggi!!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> non vale, l'ho scritto io oggi!!!!


e quindi non può piacermi?


----------



## Old Confù (10 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> perrier



snob!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> snob!!!


ti piacevo di più se bevevo acqua panna? o rocchetta?


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ti piacevo di più se bevevo acqua panna? o rocchetta?


Com'è che vuoi piacere a tutte?


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Com'è che vuoi piacere a tutte?


ti sembro uno che vuol piacere a tutte? no dico ... mi leggi? sono l'opposto della persona accomondante


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ti sembro uno che vuol piacere a tutte? no dico ... mi leggi? sono l'opposto della persona accomondante


Mmmmm... ma vuoi piacere alle donne....


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mmmmm... ma vuoi piacere alle donne....


Giusy io sono così come mi leggi ... se poi piaccio a qualche donna non è perchè io voglio piacere ... 
per esempio: a te piaccio?


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Giusy io sono così come mi leggi ... se poi piaccio a qualche donna non è perchè io voglio piacere ...
> per esempio: a te piaccio?


Sei troppo pieno di te.... gli uomini così mi innervosiscono.


----------



## Old Confù (10 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ti piacevo di più se bevevo acqua panna? o rocchetta?


meglio la cavagrande....cche sgorga direttamente dall' Etna...

mi piaci plebeo esatto!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (10 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sei troppo pieno di te.... gli uomini così mi innervosiscono.


in generale anche a me....

ma nel particolare Uno mi fa scompisciare dalle risate!!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sei troppo pieno di te.... gli uomini così mi innervosiscono.


vedi ... se volessi piacere a tutte mi adopererei per sembrare diverso ... ma non lo faccio. per dirla con un francesismo: non me ne fotte un cazzo se non ti piaccio ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> in generale anche a me....
> 
> ma nel particolare Uno mi fa scompisciare dalle risate!!!!


a te proverei a farti godere ... altro che scompisciare dalle risate  

	
	
		
		
	


	




lo sai che dalle risate si può passare, comodamente, al sesso?


----------



## Old Confù (10 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> a te proverei a farti godere ... altro che scompisciare dalle risate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh lo so che sono il tuo sogno erotico!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













si, si...da 4 risate ad un balzo nel letto guarda è proprio un attimo!!!

Ma ddddaiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> eh lo so che sono il tuo sogno erotico!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho detto si può mica che è automatico! sei il mio sogno erotico ricorrente


----------



## Old Confù (10 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ho detto si può mica che è automatico! sei il mio sogno erotico *ricorrente*



Addirittura ricorrente?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma tu sogni erotici normali, che so la Ferilli, la Bellucci no?!?


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Addirittura ricorrente?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono abituato a sognare ciò che posso avere


----------



## Old Confù (10 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sono abituato a sognare ciò che posso avere


quindi sicuro, sicuro di potermi avere?!?

ma mannaggia, così fai scadere il mio charme....


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> quindi sicuro, sicuro di potermi avere?!?
> 
> ma mannaggia, così fai scadere il mio charme....


non sono sicuro ma è possibile


----------



## Old Confù (10 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> non sono sicuro ma è possibile


Eh certo!!!

e per curiosità, in base a cosa?


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Eh certo!!!
> 
> e per curiosità, in base a cosa?


in base a se andrà a tutti e due ... la ferilli e la bellucci non le conosco nemmeno. almeno a te posso mandare un mp


----------



## Old Confù (10 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> in base a se andrà a tutti e due ... la ferilli e la bellucci non le conosco nemmeno. almeno a te posso mandare un mp



puoi mandare una mail anche alla Bellucci....!!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Luglio 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> puoi mandare una mail anche alla Bellucci....!!!!


non ho mai cercato la sua mail ... ma immagino che quelle che girano su internet siano molto filtrate ... se mi procuri il suo numero di telefono la chiamo


----------



## Old Confù (10 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> non ho mai cercato la sua mail ... ma immagino che quelle che girano su internet siano molto filtrate ... se mi procuri il suo numero di telefono la chiamo



che tristezza....:balloon 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   rima mi illudi....tentando di sedurmi....e poi per la prima Bellucci che passa mi abbandoneresti!!!!















nn ci sono più gli uomini di un tempo....


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> snob!!!


scontato. Ovvio che un uomo che vuole colpire l'attenzione avrebbe detto Perrier... ma con me 'sti giochini non attaccano...


----------



## Old Confù (10 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> scontato. Ovvio che un uomo che vuole colpire l'attenzione avrebbe detto Perrier... ma con me 'sti giochini non attaccano...


forse è la sola ed unica acqua snob che conosce!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2008)

*confù e le altre*

Che si metta a verbale a conoscenza dell'intero globo femminile virtuale e non ,che unodinoi ce l'ha piccolo


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> forse è la sola ed unica acqua snob che conosce!!!!!


 





















   mio marito era un gran signore... tante cose ho imparato... altro che perrier... non mi fottono più... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ps e adesso tocca a me trasmettere quello che lui ha insegnato a me


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Che si metta a verbale a conoscenza dell'intero globo femminile virtuale e non ,che unodinoi ce l'ha piccolo
























   povero... ma sei crudele eh...

ps scusa ma perché non lo incontri tu il 28 che è a Milano?


----------



## Old Confù (10 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Che si metta a verbale a conoscenza dell'intero globo femminile virtuale e non ,che *unodinoi ce l'ha piccolo*








 NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

pure questa.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma pensa, pensa se mi fossi decisa a concedermi...presa che so, da un raptus di attrazione folle!!!!!Che delusione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Grazie Asu, sei un'amica...



P.S. ehm Uno....quando leggerai qste righe, per favore nn uscirtene con la solita storia che _le dimensioni nn contano e l'importante è come lo si usa_...
Perchè questa è solo una favoletta che raccontano a voi maschietti per non farvi rimanere male!!!!!


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> pure questa....
> 
> ...


pssssssssssssssssss che non ci senta (ops, legga) nessuno, secondo me invece...


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Luglio 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> pure questa....
> 
> ...


Concordo. Però non è completa, Confu..... Ad esempio, se uno ce l'ha di 20 cm e passa e gode dopo tre secondi è un bel casino, no ?


----------



## Old Confù (10 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> pssssssssssssssssss che non ci senta (ops, legga) nessuno, secondo me invece...


ah, ah.....dici che la furba Asu cerca di depistarci....mentre invece.....ahhhhhhh, e brava la marpiona!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (10 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Concordo. Però non è completa, Confu..... Ad esempio, se uno ce l'ha di 20 cm e passa e gode dopo tre secondi è un bel casino, no ?


Bravo tesò, quello e peggio ancora!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














cmq belli io scappo a fare un giretto...!!!baci a domani!!


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> ah, ah.....dici che la furba Asu cerca di depistarci....mentre invece.....ahhhhhhh, e brava la marpiona!!!!


 
Eh Confù siamo troppo ingenue noi  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Tattica squisitamente femminile...

ps ma tanto io mica sono gelosa


----------



## Old unodinoi (11 Luglio 2008)

no no ha ragione Asu ... ce l'ho piccolo ... tanto che lei, dopo averlo visto, mi ha rimandato a casa senza possibilità di "inserimento"


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> no no ha ragione Asu ... ce l'ho piccolo ... tanto che lei, dopo averlo visto, mi ha rimandato a casa senza possibilità di "inserimento"


la prima volta.
la seconda ti sei rifatto ampiamente


----------



## Old unodinoi (11 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la prima volta.
> la seconda ti sei rifatto ampiamente


certo ... avevo agganciato la protesi ... non l'avevi capito?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> certo ... avevo agganciato la protesi ... non l'avevi capito?


none
sono stata meno ingorda


----------

